# Male Vs. Female At The Atm



## beer-b-q (Sep 14, 2009)

[font=&quot]MALE[/font][font=&quot] VS. FEMALE AT THE ATM MACHINE [/font][font=&quot]

A new sign in the Bank  Lobby reads:[/font][font=&quot]'Please note that this Bank is installing new  Drive-through ATM machines enabling customers to withdraw cash without leaving their vehicles.[/font][font=&quot]

Customers using this new facility are requested to use the procedures outlined below when  accessing their accounts..[/font][font=&quot] 

After months of careful research, MALE & FEMALE Procedures have been developed. Please follow the appropriate steps for your gender.'[/font][font=&quot] 
************************** [/font]
MALE PROCEDURE:[font=&quot]1. Drive up to the cash   machine.[/font]
2. Put down your car window.[font=&quot] 

3. Insert card into machine  and enter PIN. 

4. Enter amount of cash  required and withdraw. 

5. Retrieve card, cash and  receipt. 

6. Put window up. 

7. Drive off. [/font]
  ************************** 
[font=&quot]FEMALE PROCEDURE:[/font][font=&quot]   What is really funny is that most of this part is the Truth.!!!!

 1. Drive up to cash machine.
 2. Reverse and back up the required amount to align car window with the machine.
 3. Set hand brake, put the window down.
 4. Find handbag, remove all contents on to passenger seat to locate card.
 5. Tell person on cell phone you will call them back and hang up.
 6. Attempt to insert card into machine.
 7. Open car door to allow easier access to machine due to its excessive distance from the 
car.
 8. Insert card.
 9. Re-insert card the right way.
 10. Dig through handbag to find diary with your PIN written on the inside back page.
 11. Enter PIN.
 12. Press cancel and re-enter correct PIN.
 13. Enter amount of cash required.
 15. Retrieve cash and receipt.
 16. Empty handbag again to locate wallet and place cash inside.
 17. Write debit amount in check register and place receipt in back of check book.
 18. Re-check makeup.
 19. Drive forward 2 feet.
 20. Reverse back to cash machine.
 21. Retrieve card.
 22. Re-empty handbag, locate card holder, and place card into the slot provided!
 23. Give dirty look to irate male driver waiting behind you.
 24. Restart stalled engine and pull off.
 25. Redial person on cell phone.
 26. Drive for 2 to 3 miles.
 27. Release hand brake.
 
[/font]


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 14, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHH  HHH!!!!!!!!!!!

Those last two line are just...well...OK, I'll just keep my pie-hole shut...

Good one!

Eric


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 15, 2009)

What can I say, I'm an adrenaline junkie, I love to live Dangerously...


----------



## zopi (Sep 15, 2009)

and it keeps him nimble..

suvival of the fleetest..


----------



## mrh (Sep 15, 2009)

What happened to #14 in the female directions?


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 15, 2009)

Someone must not know how to count???


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 15, 2009)

She's been there... and done that. Nuff said.


----------



## figjam (Sep 23, 2009)

[font=&quot]26. Drive for 2 to 3 miles.
 27. Release hand brake.


Best part
[/font]


----------

